
New Homeland Security system will bring facial recognition to land borders - el_duderino
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/5/17427150/facial-recognition-vehicle-face-system-homeland-security-immigration-customs
======
coldcode
Prepare to be mis-identified a lot.

~~~
crooked-v
Seems like a prime opportunity for a new take on The Great Dictator.

